# Pet Insurance?



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you guys have Pet Insurance? If so who would you recommend? What is the monthly cost and annual deductibles?

Thanks


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't gone this route although there have been a few times I wish I had. My suggestion would be to talk to your vet. I've heard good things about the AKC's health plans, but don't have any first-hand experience.

There's an outline of their coverage plans here:

http://www.akcpethealthcare.com/plans/

And it looks like there's a tab to request a quote.


----------

